# jpegs wont open



## srth (Jun 28, 2010)

Could somebody please explain to me why my Jpegs wont open in any program I try....Any thoughts>?


----------



## er111a (Jun 28, 2010)

you didnt save it right?


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 28, 2010)

srth said:


> Could somebody please explain to me why my Jpegs wont open in any program I try....Any thoughts>?


 

Hello srth and welcome to the forum.

Have you downloaded and opened jpegs prior to this issue?


----------



## Peano (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you get an error message? If so, what is it?


----------



## srth (Jun 29, 2010)

i have tried numerous picture viewers and nothing seems to open the files...they are jpegs...still can't get them to display.


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you sure they are jpegs, and not just named "jpeg"?


----------



## Peano (Jun 29, 2010)

Upload one of them to www.yousendit.com and post the link here.


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you sure the photos aren't in a RAW format?


----------



## srth (Jul 1, 2010)

if they are in raw format, how would i change them to normal jpegs. Any thoughts?

https://rcpt.yousendit.com/902187441/09fef2c58fa3240bc2ed4817e38c8a4c


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 1, 2010)

Windows Photo Gallery says file format not supported.


----------



## Peano (Jul 2, 2010)

Even IrfanView won't open the file. Most likely corrupted somehow or other. You might search for jpeg recovery utilities and try one of those.


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jul 2, 2010)

I have the same problem but with RAW images.


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2010)

Forest Power Ranger said:


> I have the same problem but with RAW images.


RAW image formats are proprietary and are unique for each camera model.

The RAW file format for a Ninon D200 is not the same as the RAW file format for a Nikon D300, though both have the .nef file extension.

What software do you use to try and convert RAW data files?

*For the OP*. Your file is not a .jpg image file, though it has a .jpg extension, the extension is not valid.

When I tried to open it it created a file folder named "Amazon Image Only Link".


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 2, 2010)

The file size on the link you posted is only 147 kB ... so it's way to small to be a picture.

The file must have gotten corrupted somehow.


----------



## srth (Jul 3, 2010)

nobody knows how to open these files?...


here is another over 1mb...


https://www.yousendit.com/download/K0JUYkJtcWZHa094dnc9PQ


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 3, 2010)

I get the same error message on that one.

Where are these coming from?  Camera, software, ..., ?


----------



## srth (Jul 4, 2010)

They are coming from a camera


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 4, 2010)

These are straight off the card?

Have you tried a different card?


----------



## srth (Jul 4, 2010)

still no ideas?\


----------



## Peano (Jul 5, 2010)

srth said:


> still no ideas?\



My idea is that the files are corrupted. I have no idea how you might save them. Maybe there's something wrong with your camera.


----------



## KmH (Jul 5, 2010)

srth said:


> still no ideas?\


Thanks for providing plenty of information for people to use to develope ideas for you. :thumbup:

You haven't mentioned:
What camera. :thumbdown:
What memory card. :thumbdown: 
What OS. :thumbdown: 
What upload software. :thumbdown:

Zip mundo.

Get real.

Bye!


----------



## Steve01 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, more info would be helpful, and try a different memory card.
I'd like to know how you got a 147kb and 1mb file, no matter what the image quality settings are.

Can you view the photos on the camera display?


----------



## srth (Jul 7, 2010)

the camera is a panasonic, with sd card.

How can i view these files????????????


----------



## Peano (Jul 7, 2010)

srth said:


> the camera is a panasonic, with sd card.
> 
> How can i view these files????????????



You aren't paying attention. I am outta this thread. :thumbdown:


----------



## srth (Jul 7, 2010)

os is vista, camera is panasonic....how am i not paying attention?


----------



## Steve01 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Have you tried a different card? *

Cards are cheap enough, IMHO it's worth the investment.
I think you may have a bad card and the files are gone, you may never be able to restore them. 
Copy all the files to the computer and format the card, in the camera, and take a few shots. Can you view the new images.

You've been asked twice if you can view the images on the camera display.
Can you?


----------



## srth (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,  so I tried taking the card from a different camera (because the battery was dead fromt the panasonic) and placing them on the card: They still don't display. I think its kind of strange because their are like 100+ fotos like this. Still hoping for a solution...


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 7, 2010)

srth said:


> Hi,  so I tried taking the card from a different camera (because the battery was dead fromt the panasonic) and placing them on the card: They still don't display. I think its kind of strange because their are like 100+ fotos like this. Still hoping for a solution...


Instead of transferring the corrupted files onto a different card, why don't you put that other card into your camera and see if you can get some non-corrupted files onto it?

I don't think there is any hope of recovering the files.  There is just nothing there.  You're not going to pull a picture out of a 147kB file.

Either your camera is messed up, or the card is.  So far, nothing you have done is helping you to figure out which it is.


----------



## Steve01 (Jul 8, 2010)

+1^


srth said:


> Hi, so I tried taking the card from a different camera (because the battery was dead fromt the panasonic) and placing them on the card: They still don't display. I think its kind of strange because their are like 100+ fotos like this. Still hoping for a solution...


 
The files are corrupt. 
They'll be corrupt no matter where you put them and you probably aren't getting them back.

Copy the files to your hard drive in case some how, some day, you find a way to restore them.

Help us out here OK?
1. Format the card in the camera, take a couple of shots, check the images. 
What happened?

If that doesn't work:
2. Take a second card, format the 2nd card in the camera, take a couple of shots, check the images. 
What happened?

Let's determine if you have a bad card or a problem with the camera.


----------

